# Am I doing the wrong thing?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am currently minding 2 West Highland Terriors, Emma & Ronan. This is the 3rd time I have had them in my home, but the first time I have had them for more than a weekend & the first time I have left Harley & Dakota alone with them for more than an hour or so (as I've had to go to work)

Anyways, Emma appears to be the alpha as far as she's concerned. She is constantly bullying for my attention - she jumps on my lap, paws & scratches at me (and it HURTS sometimes!), mouths me, barks at me etc, just to pay her some attention. If she is on the sofa with me & either of the other 3 try to get up, she growls & snaps at them. I have been stern with her & said 'Emma, No' in a harsh voice, & if she continues it, I pick her up & place her on the floor. Emma & Ronan are both totally lovely, I adore them both, but with just one of me to go around 4 white fluffs, I'm beginning to struggle!

My problem is, I think I have been over-compensating with Harley & Dakota - they have been getting extra special attention so they dont feel neglected. They are first to be greeted when I get home, first to be fed, first to be put on the bed - I started letting Emma & Ronan share our bed, but after the 3rd night I put their beds on the floor right next to me because Harley actually left our bed one night to go & sleep in another room!! I was devistated that I had made him feel that he needed to do that!!!!

The problem is, I think Harley & Dakota are starting to pick up on Emma's behaviour (ie demanding my attention, when they never did before). When I arrive home I am seeing agressive barking from all 4 of them to get to me first. I'm torn because I know I should be ignoring them ALL & not making a big deal, however, I dont want Harley & Dakota to feel neglected, so I do make an effort to greet them first & give cuddles & kisses etc... well, I try to, Emma is always barking & pawing at me for attention it always turns into one big mosh pit!!

Emma & Ronan will be here for 1 more week (they have been here 1 week already)

What can I do?? What am I doing wrong!??


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I am currently minding 2 West Highland Terriors, Emma & Ronan. This is the 3rd time I have had them in my home, but the first time I have had them for more than a weekend & the first time I have left Harley & Dakota alone with them for more than an hour or so (as I've had to go to work)
> 
> Anyways, Emma appears to be the alpha as far as she's concerned. She is constantly bullying for my attention - she jumps on my lap, paws & scratches at me (and it HURTS sometimes!), mouths me, barks at me etc, just to pay her some attention. If she is on the sofa with me & either of the other 3 try to get up, she growls & snaps at them. I have been stern with her & said 'Emma, No' in a harsh voice, & if she continues it, I pick her up & place her on the floor. Emma & Ronan are both totally lovely, I adore them both, but with just one of me to go around 4 white fluffs, I'm beginning to struggle!
> 
> ...


 

*Im sorry Jacqui I dont have an answer for you. All I can say is that I hope someone here can come up with an answer for you. *



*Hope things work out soonest.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a male Westie who is the most stubborn dog in the world, if you let him get away with something once forget it, training goes back to square one. I think you need to treat your dogs as normal as possible and not let them see the westie getting away with anything,Why do dogs always pick up eachothers bad habits ?

It sounds like the girl westie thinks your home is now hers, being firm with her is your only answer. Westies are tough little dogs that respect someone who makes them mind. Good luck for the next week.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

you have to ignore them and even scold them if they bark when you get home!
if they get used to doing this they will keep on doing it even when the Westies are gone
barking is fun! they will not give it up if they see that you accept it!
i know they probably are not used to it, but i say crate the Westies
this will give you an upper hand on them 

another "quick-fix-miracle" i recently found is to spray at them with bitter apple
i have never seen anything that modified their behavior so fast
first growl i say 'no' and show the spray bottle. at this point this is enough! if there is a second time, i spray one quick spray in their direction - miracle i am telling you!
i cannot believe i thought about it only recently - and those cittarella (sP?) barking corrections have been around for ages... never made the connection until now (well, never used those collars either)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In one word - yes...but its probably not what you were thinking.

I would NEVER leave these dogs alone together...EVER. I don't even leave new additions to my house alone together until they've been here for about 6 weeks. You may have a recipe for disaster, especially with the fluctuating pack dynamics. 

When I have more than 3 dogs in the house, I rotate dogs (some are crated, some are out, then we switch). That is unless they have my undivided attention and then everyone could be out. 

As far as the westie's demanding behavior...I would not reward it. If she gets obnoxious, up in her crate she goes for a break. Everyone sits politely for attention, mom begins and ends play session, you have to be invited up to sit on my lap. Yes, I do respect the hierarchy among my dogs, but I am the leader and they all have to be respectful of me.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have an answer Jacqui, but I'm really not sure there is one. Sounds to me like Emma is the alpha in her home and wants to also be the boss at your house too. Maybe the only thing you can do is ignore her, but I'm sure that would be hard if she's barking for your attention. Poor Harley & Dakota.







And poor you too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I always baby sit my friends dogs ( along with my 4 ) . For some reason I never have any problems - dogs seem to sense Princess Charlotte's ALPHA vibe . If any dog misbehaves in my house , they get time out in another room to cool off . I wouldn't be giving your dogs extra attention , I suspect that it is making the other dogs jealous - just treat your dogs in their usual fashion . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am no longer making any kind of a big deal to greet any of them when I come home, and I know I have been making allowances for my 2 to compensate for these gorgeous guests, but that has stopped also. 

Emma & Ronan really are quite well behaved, it's ME that's letting them get away with things because they are away from their 'mum & dad' .... I will find the balance, and try to continue to give them the love & kisses & cuddles they are used to, but I am going to claim back my lap & the sofa!!!









I can't blame them for any bad or unwanted behaviour when it's ME that lets them get away with it!! I'm too much of a sucker for my own good!


----------

